# Push notifications.



## byegad (21 Aug 2021)

Each time I've logged in recently I'm asked if I want to enable push notifications.

Why won't my answers of 'No Thanks and don't ask again' are promptly ignored because next time I'm asked again.

Why won't it take no for an answer?


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Aug 2021)

Maybe your computer needs more cookies. With tea, of course


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Aug 2021)

I get this endlessly - a right old nag it is.

Is it because I very frequently clear the cache?

If so why can't my preference (to not be nagged/pushed or groped) be just saved as part of my profile?


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

See
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/push-notifications.263741/


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2021)

Usual response is: "Have you cleared your cache ?" 

It used to work most times ...


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Aug 2021)

Scoosh said:


> Usual response is: "Have you cleared your cache ?"
> 
> It used to work most times ...


so I'm supposed to not clear my cache?
Regular cache cleaning seems a good thing to me.

edit - I use a chromebook so any reference to windows above or in the linked thread is irrelevant.
Went to my account settings and saw a blue box that I was invited to press to enable notifications - I didn't press it and so the tickbox remains unticked.
Will see what happens/if I get nagged again - but suspect I will since I very recently got a nag and very defnitely haven't tinkered with that setting at all recently.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> so I'm supposed to not clear my cache?
> Regular cache cleaning seems a good thing to me.


Apparently, clearing the cache should remove glitches like these, so regular clearing is indeed a good thing. 
"Apparently" and "should" being the interesting words. 

It is more of a techie thing than a Mod thing but some past Mods have 'been there, done this', so might know more than the current crop.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I get this endlessly - a right old nag it is.
> 
> Is it because I very frequently clear the cache?
> 
> If so why can't my preference (to not be nagged/pushed or groped) be just saved as part of my profile?


Your Account > Settings > Preferences
Scroll down and you should see a box for blocking them.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your Account > Settings > Preferences
> Scroll down and you should see a box for blocking them.


thanks for the reply classic but see my post above - I'm not supposed to be getting them - my settings from a check just now seem to have been saying "put a sock in it" for quite some time.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for the reply classic but see my post above - I'm not supposed to be getting them - my settings from a check just now seem to have been saying "put a sock in it" for quite some time.


Did you set that up on a different device, and do you actually log out on the device you set it up on.

To be done for each device, and every time you log back in.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you set that up on a different device, and do you actually log out on the device you set it up on.
> 
> To be done for each device, and every time you log back in.


well it's the every time you log back in that's the problem isn't it classic?

despite my settings

Yes I do log out of cyclechat - a lot - anything else would be a fastrack to madness, despite lots of nice folk on here


----------



## Shaun (25 Aug 2021)

Push notifications are browser based.

If you're using *Firefox* go to the URL: about:preferences#privacy - and check the Notifications settings for cyclechat.net

For Chrome go to: chrome://settings/content/notifications - and check the same.

You should be able to add CycleChat to the blocked notifications list to stop it nagging.


----------

